# just start up a plant aquariums



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

hihi every1 i just start up a plant aquariums what should i do ?????? any1 can help i am new


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Many options so I will list some basics to give you some idea in terms of few important factors to consider:

tank: what shape and what size? 

substrate: what kind? some comes inert while others have chemical, 
fertilizer additives.

lighting: what kind? in general there are two; Normal Output and 
Compact Fluorescent, the latter of which is stronger and more 
intensive.

plants: what kind? how many? 

***These factors are all inter-related, and are by no means specific. Other people will elaborate or make new points

Paul


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

These link will help... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

SurWrathful said:


> Many options so I will list some basics to give you some idea in terms of few important factors to consider:
> 
> tank: what shape and what size?
> 
> ...


oic my tank size is 3ftby2ftby1.5ft and i using PL light 36w 10k may i know i should let the water run for how long than put the plant inside ????


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

trenac said:


> These link will help... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm


thankz man for the link :>


----------



## goh (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Bosimao,
You can start planting even before you fill the tank with water.
You mention you are using 36W PL light 10K, but how many bulbs? If only 1 you lighting is definitely too low for your 3ft tank if you want to grow plants.
Try to provide more information as requested by SurWrathful and read as many related articles as you can. You can try the following website:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

goh said:


> Hi Bosimao,
> You can start planting even before you fill the tank with water.
> You mention you are using 36W PL light 10K, but how many bulbs? If only 1 you lighting is definitely too low for your 3ft tank if you want to grow plants.
> Try to provide more information as requested by SurWrathful and read as many related articles as you can. You can try the following website:
> http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/


icicic i got put few plant inside but how t\come the leave like going to spoil like that ah i using 2 bulbs of 36w pl may i know the co2 1sec must come out how many bubber for my tank ?


----------

